# What goes with white snow pants?



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

red, green, blue, grey


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

like every fucking color under the sun! that's like asking what goes good with black. 
i mean, really.

to be more specific though, i'd say try 'em with green.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Brown pinstripe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

dirt goes really well with white


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

What's your favorite color?
you have so many options... it is--like stated above--similar to black pants! 
You can go solid color jacket, and even all white outfit, or wild print jacket.
I do want to point out to the fact that white pants are tough to keep white if you're a hard core rider, or east coast--where walking in mud/dirt after riding is common!
Use the proper cleaning product when washing those pants if you want to preserve the waterproofability.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Bright colours go really well. Check out what the riders in the snowboard vids wear and find one that suits you.


----------

